# Want to bale on the wheat run



## rjbaustian (Oct 16, 2012)

I've got a hesston 4760 3x3, and I'd like to put it to work more. I know there's guys that follow the wheat run baling, and I'm wondering if anyone knows how to go about that. I think that 3x4 or maybe even 4x4 is preferred for straw, but there's got to be guys willing to have 3x3 bales done for a fair price. Thanks for any info or help.


----------

